# New from New York!



## ColeWorld (Jan 21, 2012)

Heyy all...from NY and we finally got some snow so I am really itching to snowboard nowadays. I am a senior in high school and I just started 2 winters ago. Since then I have only gotten to go around 10 times. At this point I figured I should just buy a board because I do like it and I think it would encourage me to make the long drive to board. The only problem is that I have a very limited budget. I'd like to keep to only $250 but I don't think that is plausible. So far it seems as though either a) I go over my budget and grab a bundle from the-house which has the Anthem Planetary board/binding/boots for 280 b) Buy a Morrow Clutch for 180 and try to find some used boots/bindings. c) Buy all used- which I wouldn't mind but it seems a bit risky. 

I was thinking of going for a board of around 160-162 as I weigh 170 lbs and I am 5'9''. My shoe size is 11.

I think as I am casual it is fine to have a small budget anyways.

Hopefully one day I can provide the same great advice here and on the slopes I am hoping to get .


----------



## ColeWorld (Jan 21, 2012)

Could anyone at least tell me if I am right about board size? And should I get a wideboard? 

I am definitely thinking freestyle because I'll strictly be sticking to mountains and anyways I hear it is easier for noobs to learn on freestyles.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

If you can hold off buying new gear till March/April sales you can get much better stuff for your money. Maybe look for a decent used setup on Craig's List or Ebay to hold yourself over. 160's I would say are too long, go for 153-158 at your weight. I'm about 210 and ride in the 159-165 range.

What type of riding do you like (park/downhill?) Makes a big difference in the type of board that you will buy.


----------



## ColeWorld (Jan 21, 2012)

Downhill. And that's good because it seems like there are a lot more boards out there that length. There are a lot of good deals on Craigslist it seems so I will probably go that route. I don't know if there are any boards you could recommend me. I saw one for really cheap called the k-2 spitfire so I guess I'll do some research on that.


----------



## onefutui2e (Jan 25, 2011)

i think you can ride your board a little shorter than 160-162 depending on what board you pick. you might also wanna get a mid-wide board for your boot size. because of that i'd probably go to a store and get fitted for everything. of course, i was a high school senior once and money wasn't flowing out of my butt so i can understand you might wanna shop around online and on craigslist.

with that said, if you're going casual you should spend a little more time actually trying stuff on and buying new. a lot of shops should be starting to get their sales going. paying the extra premimum to make sure everything fits you will save you a lot of potential grief since you don't yet have the luxury of disposable income. at the very least, buy your boots in-store.

spitfire's an old board, just an FYI. though i heard it's pretty good.

where in NY are you from?


----------



## ColeWorld (Jan 21, 2012)

onefutui2e said:


> i think you can ride your board a little shorter than 160-162 depending on what board you pick. you might also wanna get a mid-wide board for your boot size. because of that i'd probably go to a store and get fitted for everything. of course, i was a high school senior once and money wasn't flowing out of my butt so i can understand you might wanna shop around online and on craigslist.
> 
> with that said, if you're going casual you should spend a little more time actually trying stuff on and buying new. a lot of shops should be starting to get their sales going. paying the extra premimum to make sure everything fits you will save you a lot of potential grief since you don't yet have the luxury of disposable income. at the very least, buy your boots in-store.
> 
> ...


What I might do is go to a store and get my sizes and if there are already deals popping up maybe I'll buy from them. Otherwise I'll just buy off the Internet still. Unluckily because I live near NYC the closest place is 30 minutes away from me. The closest mountain to me is Mtn creek and it's an hour and a half away :/

I just looked on Craigslist and i found a board for a great price with great reviews...burton cruzer. I am thinking I will look some more but I think I might go with thei one. 155cm board by the way. It sounds great for a noob looking to go down mountains. It's heavy and is just incredibly forgiving.


----------



## newnew (Nov 21, 2011)

ColeWorld said:


> What I might do is go to a store and get my sizes and if there are already deals popping up maybe I'll buy from them. Otherwise I'll just buy off the Internet still. Unluckily because I live near NYC the closest place is 30 minutes away from me. The closest mountain to me is Mtn creek and it's an hour and a half away :/
> 
> I just looked on Craigslist and i found a board for a great price with great reviews...burton cruzer. I am thinking I will look some more but I think I might go with thei one. 155cm board by the way. It sounds great for a noob looking to go down mountains. It's heavy and is just incredibly forgiving.


1.5 hours is nothing man...i'm 3 hours away from my local mountain but yet i still go as much as i can. the ride is a bitch, but gotta feed the addiction right?


----------



## tlake2568 (Dec 22, 2011)

ColeWorld,

Mt. Creek is my home MT. as well. 

Best advice, Follow this order, as this order is most important.

Boots. 
Bindings.
Board.

Your boots will be the singlemost important piece of equipment. If you have heel-lift in your boot, or they dont fit correctly, you'll be doomed well before you hit the mountain


----------



## ColeWorld (Jan 21, 2012)

tlake2568 said:


> ColeWorld,
> 
> Mt. Creek is my home MT. as well.
> 
> ...


6 hours of driving is some real dedication . 

And I did hear that boots were most important. I could buy boots from a store I guess if I buy a snowboard+bindings for only ~100-150 considering that burton cruzer is that cheap and it seems good enough. Although I guess I'd have to see if my boots would then fit te bindings? Although actually I think I can buy just the board from the person and then buy some bindings separately.


----------



## druj (Nov 4, 2011)

I wouldn't go cheap on the boots.. Just get the best boots you can get in your budget (I think you can find a lot of boots on sale) and find a board&binding combo from ebay-craigslist for cheap... Even if it's couple years old, since you're pretty new, you won't feel a lot of difference.. save some money, go ride as much as you can this year and next year, and at the end of next season, get the awesome setup you dream about.. you can probably get a decent setup for $300-$350 everything included which should hold you for this and next season.. before you buy it, you can sell your old setup too for little bit less..


----------



## tug03 (Mar 15, 2011)

pm'd you.
10 char


----------



## ColeWorld (Jan 21, 2012)

Well I bought some boots and a helmet for 220. More than I wanted to spend...they only had a pair for 150 as their cheapest :/. I wanted a pair of DCs for 100 because I heard they are a good rand and they were an awesome color...oh well. Maybe they wouldn't of even fit me well. The pair I got is basically all black.

I think I'll be buying the burton cruzer 155 cm (that's a good enough size for me right?)..as long as the boot fit the binding which I hope they will.


----------



## Efilnikufesin (Oct 8, 2011)

155 should work just fine.


----------

